# Puppies Or Adult Dogs?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

When adding another dog to your family, do you prefer a young puppy or an adult? Me personally,I prefer an adolescent (9months plus) on up. I have only had 2 young puppies EVER.All others have been older.Of course I am not against puppies,but for my household I think someone older would fit in better.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I will always look for a dog between 18 months and 2 years old if possible. Past the landshark stage, but still very trainable. We won't be adding any pack members for at least another year though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would prefer an older dog too, but my last two were puppies. My next one will hopefully be older, house trained, obedience trained, good with dogs and cats....yes I can dream What I prefer and what I get are two different things, I thought the GSD puppy was going to kill me(exhaustion--my own of course), but I'm very happy with her and feel like I accomplished something, so that makes it worth it.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

llombardo said:


> , I thought the GSD puppy was going to kill me(exhaustion--my own of course), but I'm very happy with her and feel like I accomplished something, so that makes it worth it.


We have been torn with getting a puppy, but what you said about the exhaustion is what has stopped us. Maybe when we are really, REALLLY retired we can tackle a pup. They are just so stinking cute and funny. :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> We have been torn with getting a puppy, but what you said about the exhaustion is what has stopped us. Maybe when we are really, REALLLY retired we can tackle a pup. They are just so stinking cute and funny. :wub:


I not only have the problem of deciding on a pup or an adult, but on a breed. I have a feeling that I will get another GSD and Golden Retriever, I just don't know in what order...they are both wonderful breeds and make the decision lots harder


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've done both, and they were both wonderful experiences.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

We have had adults and puppies. Both were wonderful experiences. All of our GSDs were wonderful companions!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I prefer getting them as pups.


----------



## MonsterMomma (Oct 11, 2012)

Puppies, only because we have a young child and I dont want to bring in a grown dog that I dont know the history on or any bad habits. Even though its more work, its a greater peace of mind knowing they're starting with a clean slate.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Puppies. I like that I can control his early environment and be the person to train him/her when it counts most. I do not have **** phases because I do not allow, what I would call, bad behavior and can enforce strict, positive, and loving enforcement.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like both. I like training a puppy the way I prefer, but getting a adult dog has it's benefits to of already being housebroken and partially if not fully trained

It would depend on my situation, if I was to get a third dog right now it would be a adult


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I will likely never get an adult dog again. I don't like them generally. They're harder to train, usually have more issues/quirks I don't want them to have, and it just takes so much longer to integrate them and train those issues away. I'd rather start with a blank slate.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For myself, definitely adults, ages 2 and up, with 4-5 being the best age to "adopt." I perfer mature dogs that are ready to learn - no teething, and no adolscence. Sting was my first puppy. He was an easy pup, and it was an educational and interesting experience to have had. My other dogs (Husky, Aussie, Dobe) were all adults. My Husky was 2 , Aussie 4, and Dobe 5 when I adopted them. The Husky was housetrained, but that was it - didn't even know the sit command. She learned quickly and retained what she learned, didn't forget like very young dogs can. Sure, there may be some problems to work on with the adults, but the to me it is very rewarding to help the dog achieve his full potential. And for the bonding, it was just as strong with the adult dogs I had, as with my GSD who I've had from a puppy.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Right now I prefer puppies but that's mostly because of my Pomeranian. We tried to adopt from a few shelters but since your dog has to immediately accept the dog you're looking at, we were never able to adopt from a shelter. Which I get, they have to keep the best interest of the dog in mind but it was frustrating.

My Pom needs a week or two to adjust to a new dog and then he's fine, he seems to deal with puppies better. One lady at the shelter said my Pom would never accept a new dog including a puppy... Well my Pom and our Golden(who we got Nov last year) are best buddies soooo...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My current dogs: Mac and Bruiser were both 8 weeks old when they came to live with me. Slider was 9 months old and Faith 15 months. 

My vote goes to the older guys ... they were house trained, had enough obedience to be pleasant to be around, walked on a lead without pulling, and someone else did all the hard work!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've actually had the best luck with totally un- obedience trained (but house trained and house-mannered) rescued strays, versus adults that were from homes/supposed to be trained, etc... I've never had a young pup though yet, only older/rescue puppies.​


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Our next dog will be an adult or adolescent. My husband especially doesn't want to go through potty training again. The youngest I would go would be 6 or 7 months but I would prefer a little older.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I will likely never get an adult dog again. I don't like them generally. They're harder to train, usually have more issues/quirks I don't want them to have, and it just takes so much longer to integrate them and train those issues away. I'd rather start with a blank slate.


 
Too funny. I have the exact opposite feeling. I much prefer adult dogs, find them easier to train (longer attention span), they fit in to my routine easier and I although I do take dogs with issues, I don't find that they take long to work out at all. Plus, I love the challenge. 

I like puppies but love adult dogs and their flexibility. Have my first senior (foster) and I adore him. Aside from the medical issues, he's so low maintenance. My younger shepherds have the drive to do work and I get to snuggle with the older ones when I have down time.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I prefer an older puppy 5-6 months, still young enough to socialize but old enough to potty train quickly. Tasha at 7 is potty trained and a darling but doesn't have that easy "I love you" trust that comes so quickly with the young ones. I've done oder rescues before and I know more and more trust will come with time, and I'll treasure every hug I get... but it will never be the easy flop on me roll onto the back in my lap for a full body massage and cuddle trust that comes with raising a dog from a puppy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I prefer an older puppy 5-6 months, still young enough to socialize but old enough to potty train quickly. Tasha at 7 is potty trained and a darling but doesn't have that easy "I love you" trust that comes so quickly with the young ones. I've done oder rescues before and I know more and more trust will come with time, and I'll treasure every hug I get... but it will never be the easy flop on me roll onto the back in my lap for a full body massage and cuddle trust that comes with raising a dog from a puppy.


Oh boy, all my adult adoptions (the Husky, the Dobe, the Aussie) would have been very offended if I would have even thought that. They all wanted and enjoyed a full body massage and cuddle. Sure, they were to big for my lap - but that didn't stop them from laying their big head in my lap and looking up at me with trust. Then flopping on the floor for their beloved tummy rubs. For me, there is absolutely no difference in the level of trust between them and my Sting who I had from a puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh boy, all my adult adoptions (the Husky, the Dobe, the Aussie) would have been very offended if I would have even thought that. They all wanted and enjoyed a full body massage and cuddle. Sure, they were to big for my lap - but that didn't stop them from laying their big head in my lap and looking up at me with trust. Then flopping on the floor for their beloved tummy rubs. For me, there is absolutely no difference in the level of trust between them and my Sting who I had from a puppy.


How old were they? My Akita was 5 when we got him. I'm not saying he didn't relax and eventually trust us, he was just much more reserved and aloof than the dogs we had from a younger age. The dogs I raise from puppies are handled right from the start. We touch their toes, look in their ears, and their mouths, touch their tails anything we can think of that a vet my need to do. Right until the time he passed Kioshi would still try to pull his paws away from a nail clipping or duck his head to avoid an ear cleaning. He just wasn't as comfortable with being touched. Not saying he didn't like it and he eventually learned cuddles were ok it was just not as easy for him. Poor baby!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

As most know, I am new to dogs. Training a puppy is difficult. I prefer an adult chill dog that is trained and well socialized so I can continue the good training. With puppies I think I am afraid of messing them up some how


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> . I've done oder rescues before and I know more and more trust will come with time, and I'll treasure every hug I get... but it will never be the easy flop on me roll onto the back in my lap for a full body massage and cuddle trust that comes with raising a dog from a puppy.


I haven't found that to be the case with the rescues I've worked with.
In fact my Golden, who may have been mistreated before we got her, was the most loving and trusting dog I've ever known. She was shy and scared of a lot of things when I first rescued her (including loud voices and raised hands) but once I helped her learn that nothing was going to hurt her she gained confidence very quickly and totally got over any fears to become a very outgoing and happy dog, who loved to sit on my lap and be picked up (even though she weighed 68 lbs LOL...) and would let anyone do anything to her, even wag her tail for the vet exam or when they poked her with a needle.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

DJEtzel said:


> I will likely never get an adult dog again. I don't like them generally. They're harder to train, usually have more issues/quirks I don't want them to have, and it just takes so much longer to integrate them and train those issues away. I'd rather start with a blank slate.


My experience has been the exact opposite. I have owned both. Puppies purchased from breeders and brought in to my home at 8-11 weeks and adults adopted from shelters. I have also fostered many adult dogs coming straight from their surrendering homes, with a fairly even mix of dogs that have spent their entire lives as outside dogs and dogs that have been house pets.

I have found the adults to be easy to train, and have no more quirks or issues than the puppies. To me, in my home, the adults have been easier to acclimate. The adults adjust to my schedule, as opposed to the puppies that impose their schedules on me. 
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> How old were they? My Akita was 5 when we got him. I'm not saying he didn't relax and eventually trust us, he was just much more reserved and aloof than the dogs we had from a younger age.


This had more to do with the breed and less to do with his age. I owned and showed an Akita in the 80's, purchased as a puppy from her breeder, and she was always a reserved, aloof dog. As a 12 week old puppy and as a 6 year old adult. That is how they are.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppy!!! I love the puppy stage, and it goes by way too fast. I'd love to have a pup in the house at all times. Mine were so much fun, and very little trouble....I miss having a pup around.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

sit said:


> My experience has been the exact opposite. I have owned both. Puppies purchased from breeders and brought in to my home at 8-11 weeks and adults adopted from shelters. I have also fostered many adult dogs coming straight from their surrendering homes, with a fairly even mix of dogs that have spent their entire lives as outside dogs and dogs that have been house pets.
> 
> I have found the adults to be easy to train, and have no more quirks or issues than the puppies. To me, in my home, the adults have been easier to acclimate. The adults adjust to my schedule, as opposed to the puppies that impose their schedules on me.
> Sheilah


So interesting how people meet different dogs or have different views on situations. Haha I would never think ANY of that about the adults dogs I've fostered or rescued. So weird.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> How old were they? My Akita was 5 when we got him. I'm not saying he didn't relax and eventually trust us, he was just much more reserved and aloof than the dogs we had from a younger age. The dogs I raise from puppies are handled right from the start. We touch their toes, look in their ears, and their mouths, touch their tails anything we can think of that a vet my need to do. Right until the time he passed Kioshi would still try to pull his paws away from a nail clipping or duck his head to avoid an ear cleaning. He just wasn't as comfortable with being touched. Not saying he didn't like it and he eventually learned cuddles were ok it was just not as easy for him. Poor baby!


The Husky was 2 , the Dobe 5, and the Aussie 4. interesting you mentioned the ear cleaning and nail clipping. A month after I got him, the Aussie came down with an ear infection. He hated having the drops put in. I rewarded him with roast beef each time he had the drops. I kept him on weekly ear cleanings after that to avoid any further infections. It wasn't his favorite thing, but for a high valued treat he tolerated it. For the nails, at first, the Husky would pull her paws away - again a very good treat did the trick. Also I would just touch her top paws only for the first few times - give a treat and each time- touch more, then advance to the nail clipping. She learned to accept it. No problems with the Dobe - though I rewarded her anyway. My Sting I trained from a puppy on with the weekly ear cleaning and the nails. Teaching him to accept the ear cleaning was just as hard as when I got my adult Aussie used to it. From the little I know of Akitas, as the other post mentioned, they are reserved.


----------

